
What's your salary? - mojomark
List Job, Yrs Experience, Annual Salary, Expected Bonus.<p>Ex: 
Marine Engineer, 16yrs, $120K, $0
======
tabeth
Without the location (Country, State, City) the pay isn't really
contextualized properly.

~~~
sotojuan
Yep. In fact I'll go one step ahead and say most COL discussions are fruitless
unless you know a person's location _and_ lifestyle (kids/dependents? students
loans/debt?).

~~~
1000units
Nobody cares about special obligations. They want to know what the market is
like.

~~~
true_religion
Sure we do, if someone has a low salary I want to at least be able to guess
why they would accept.

~~~
1000units
Why people screw up is uninteresting. That data is everywhere.

------
ThrowawayUry
Programmer Analyst / Senior Software Engineer, 15 years, $53k (UR$ 100.000 per
month gross + vacation pay + bi-yearly legally mandated extra pay/bonus) + $1k
discretionary bonus, in Uruguay, South America.

About half of that goes to taxes and mandatory social security :( , take-home
pay is about $2k/month.

~~~
tudelo
How does that stack you up against average earners? High quality of life
there?

~~~
ThrowawayUry
Average salary before taxes for all jobs is about $1000. Developers are paid
about $1500 to $2500 gross on average, so my salary (about $3400 gross) is
about the absolute maximum you can make before jumping to a manager/architect
role (which are really scarce).

Quality of life is good but cost of living is also surprisingly high - about
the same as in a city not in the US coasts, and the extremely high taxes cut
into the chance of savings.

Real estate is very expensive (according to Numbeo, 50% higher than in most of
the US) and there's no easy access to mortgages (interest rates are ludicrous,
you need at least 20% of the property cost up front, some expensive overhead
too).

The one huge benefit is healthcare being both cheap and REALLY good (the kind
of service only very rich people get in the U.S.).

[https://www.numbeo.com/cost-of-
living/compare_cities.jsp?cou...](https://www.numbeo.com/cost-of-
living/compare_cities.jsp?country1=Uruguay&country2=United+States&city1=Montevideo&city2=Oklahoma+City%2C+OK&tracking=getDispatchComparison)

------
barry0079
Graduate Data Scientist - £22k ($29k) - Southeast UK. I should probably look
for a new job, I get no training.

------
throwaway5567
Senior software engineer. 10+ years experience. Startup. Series C. Bay Area.

200k base. 20k signing bonus. 30-50k yearly bonus target.

------
throwaway_lnd
Job: Software Engineer Contractor, Experience: 6 years (I'm 22 and first 3
years have been part-time startups because of school, no college), Salary:
£450/day - last 12 months around £110k total, Bonus: $0, Location: London, UK

------
zquangu112z
Junior Software Engineer, Experience: 1 years, Salary: $6k, Bonus: $0,
Location: Da Nang city, Vietnam. That salary is a half higher than the average
in my city :(

~~~
wingerlang
Is that per year?

~~~
dfcowell
That's about right per year for a junior in Vietnam.

Saigon the wages can be a bit higher.

~~~
tudelo
So lets say I move to Vietnam with 100k (Ignoring logistics, just pretend i'm
Vietnamese or whatever). That is like 15+ years worth of salary (ignoring
taxes). Can I really live it up?

~~~
zquangu112z
Yes, you can! However, the standard of healthcare, education,... is commonly
low.

------
muzani
Job: Senior Software Engineer, 5 years, US$12,000 (Malaysia)

~~~
BOOSTERHIDROGEN
How much per month per ringgit?

~~~
muzani
Had a 'startup salary' of RM3000/month earlier this year, but quit in August.

Did a lot of freelancing too, up to RM5000/month.

------
waibelp
Fullstack web developer (php + devops), 7 years working (coding for 20 years),
~ 74k$, Germany, no bonus

\+ doing some freelancing part time @ 100€/h

------
jamesmp98
Job: Systems Programmer/Developer I, Experience: Professinally? ~4 months,
Salary: $37502. Bonus: ?, Location: Columbia, SC

------
quickthrower2
S.dev,15,110k,0

Meta: Australia converted to USD, excl. super (401k equiv)

I'm on a high salary for AU but damn it could get double in US by the looks.

------
tasalary9999
Amazon Solutions Architect, 140,000k + 25% bonus a quarter for billables (for
an AWS partner). Los Angeles

~~~
throwaway000981
Roughly what does that bonus work out to be in dollar terms?

------
badpun
Software development contractor, about 100k Euro/year after taxes, 10 years of
experience, Poland.

------
gubsz
Job: Associate Engineer, Experience: 2 years, Salary: ~$75k (With overtime),
Bonus: $0, Location: CA

------
csnewb
Job: Software Engineer, Experience: 2 years, Salary: $88k, Bonus: $0,
Location: SF Bay Area

~~~
GFischer
That sounds really bad for the SF Bay Area (unless you have some equity or
something).

~~~
csnewb
I have equity but its garbage. I know I'm being severely underpaid but after
college graduation I was desperate to take the first available job offer (the
salary was actually 85k at the time). What's a reasonable salary to ask for in
my next job?

~~~
GFischer
Not sure, but I have a sister that's a recruiter and I don't think she's
mentioned any salaries under 100K.

She has an event on December 11:

[https://www.eventbrite.com/e/get-hired-recruiter-panel-
and-n...](https://www.eventbrite.com/e/get-hired-recruiter-panel-and-
networking-tickets-37114081216)

or contact her

[http://www.marianabernasconi.com/](http://www.marianabernasconi.com/)

------
sixonesixo
Full stack dev. ~7 years of working experience, ~$35k + $1k benefit (year) in
Italy

~~~
GFischer
Is that before or after taxes? (huge difference). Monthly take home pay?

------
mojomark
Marine Engineer, 16yrs, $120K, $0

------
richpimp
Software developer, 3.5 years experience, $88K /year, ~10% bonus, TN USA

------
shayolden
Ruby developer, 2 years, $60K (USD), $0, Sydney-based but 90% remote.

------
dvdhnt
Software developer, ~4 years, $50k, $0, location: TN, USA

------
_RPM
Job: Software Engineer, Experience: 1 year, Salary: 90K,10%

------
TomMarius
Senior Software Architect, ~7 years, $95k, Czech Republic

------
samrohn778
Sr.Sofware Dev, 3 years, 6250$, $0 working in India

------
not_enough_cash
software consultant, 10 years, dallas, $140k, nil

------
lordCarbonFiber
Software engineer, 2 years exp, $140k, 25%

------
1000units
Software Engineer, 1 year, $150k, negligible

~~~
scalesolved
1 year experience and hitting $150k? damn, you have to be in the Bay area?

~~~
TomMarius
He most probably has huge cost of living. Cudos if not though.

------
cm2012
Marketing consultant, nyc, 300k a year

------
mmondora
Software Architect, >20y, 60K€y

------
throwaway000981
Back end server work, mainly Java, 10 years experience, $150k,no bonus, based
in Madrid.

